# How to use expired credits



## PClapham (Mar 15, 2021)

We have a unit at Shawnee Village for one week in June but cant use it. half of the credits have expired and half expire 7/331/21.  Can I cancel the booking and deposit 9k credits in Interval International to use for a booking there in the future (as in next year)?  I realize that the expired credits must be rebooked the same day the reservation is canceled but dont know if the rebooking can be done outside of Worldmark, and if I can do that within the one day limit.  Im also trying to sell the credits on wmowners as a way to solve the problem.
Thanks
Anita


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Mar 17, 2021)

I have had success calling the regular worldmark phone number and asking them to cancel a reservation which was using expired credits, and to deposit the expired credits directly into interval international to search with.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 17, 2021)

Or can you ask that they transfer them to another reservation somewhere else?  It buys you time to find what you really want.

Dave


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 22, 2021)

@PClapham 
Just before you call VPC to spacebank, cancel the reservation. The credits will then be "loose" in your account. The program will deduct the oldest "loose" credits in your account.
Make sure VPC understands you want to spacebank xx credits into II and what size and season you want. 9000 credits will get you a Red season 1 br.
Other possibilities 6K = Green season 2 br; 5K = Green season 1 br; 4K = Green season studio.

Reserve the size that you would want to exchange into, to avoid II's upsize fee. You will have to use an HK or pay the corresponding fee at the time they deduct the credits.


----------

